# Nagoya International School



## mdesq

Hi, I am contemplating taking a job in Nagoya, however, I am concerned about education for my kids. My kids are 10 and 14.

I see that there is there is the Nagoya International School, however I am concerned about their very small class size. Their graduating class is only 25. What makes me wonder do they have enough course offerings or is it a one size fits all. This is very important to my family as we have put in a lot of work making sure that my kids make straight A's and are in all the accelerated courses.

Has anyone here sent their kids to Nagoya International School?


----------



## jenn418

Did you end up going to NIS? It looks like a wonderful school that is intellectually challenging.


----------



## mdesq

Unfortunately not, but not because of the school. 

The whole affair with that Japanese employer was a major disappointment. In the end, the employer offered me a whopping Y 9M, which is really Y 6.7M, after taxes (don't forget "prefunctoral" and Municipal taxes). They would not even pay for the plane ticket for my children, much less for their school, which was another Y3.5 M, that left me with Y 3.2M for living expenses. Then they would only pay my moving expenses up to all of $4000.00. It's like they wanted me to pay to work for them!

In the end I wound up moving to Houston.


----------

